# Have email notifications been turned off?



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I know there's a crunch, so I just want to check if I'm having a problem with my mail or if email notifications have been turned off. I haven't received any email from DBSTalk since 5:38 PM ET. I checked my spam folder, and nothing there.

Anyone else not getting email from DBSTalk?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I know there's a crunch, so I just want to check if I'm having a problem with my mail or if email notifications have been turned off. I haven't received any email from DBSTalk since 5:38 PM ET. I checked my spam folder, and nothing there.
> 
> Anyone else not getting email from DBSTalk?


I think they may have been turned off. I have received about 8 PM's in the last couple of hours and have not got emails with them.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Mike ...

I'm finding it difficult to "keep up" without subscription indicators and now emails! I'm going to have to learn some new forum browsing techniques until the server crunch ends!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

There was an issue last night with the server e-mail configuration. It should be fixed now.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> There was an issue last night with the server e-mail configuration. It should be fixed now.


Is there anything we need to reset? I'm still not getting email notification.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not either. I am enjoying the new speed and fluidity, but where are my subscription notifications?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

psweig said:


> I'm not either. I am enjoying the new speed and fluidity, but where are my subscription notifications?


I have been watching our e-mail queue. I don't see any issues with the subscription e-mails getting sent.

You might want to check your spam blockers.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi All....It seems that the IP is being blocked from SBC and the companies that fall under the same company. An e-mail has been sent to them to please fix this issue. 

The same thing happened for AVS a few weeks ago as some companies are getting very aggressive. 

Hope this will be corrected in a timely manor. But no telling when as it is out of our hands at this time.

Sorry for the issue.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

At this time I have the mail now going though our barracuda spam firewall which the IP has already been cleared. I hope the issue has been resolved by doing this.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

My notices are being sent, but taking much longer than in the past.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, I do not see any delay on this end...

Average Latency:	<1 second


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

I was back to getting email notification for one day, now it's no longer working again.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

So am I the only one still not getting email?


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

there was a ce for the hr20 last weekend 8/31
never got email?


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Steady Teddy said:


> So am I the only one still not getting email?


I have AT&T, and I wasn't getting my e-mails during the move to this server, but I am getting them now.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Thanks Mike ...
> 
> I'm finding it difficult to "keep up" without subscription indicators and now emails! I'm going to have to learn some new forum browsing techniques until the server crunch ends!


I just subscribe to certain treads and say "no e-mail notification". It just show up in my user CP and I just check that a couple of times per day. It works pretty good for me.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I received an email notification earlier today.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

psweig said:


> I have AT&T, and I wasn't getting my e-mails during the move to this server, but I am getting them now.


I also have AT&T. As I mentioned earlier, email was working for about one day after the server switch, then stopped again.

Looks like AT&T is just too darn sensitive with their spam blocking.  I can't really subscribe to ANY forums using the AT&T email address without it being blocked. Had a problem with AVS earlier, as David mentioned, but that's been fixed.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Whoa! What happened? I just received my first email reply to a subscribed thread. That's the first one in almost three weeks.


----------

